# General beekeeping > Starting out >  What is the process of starting bee farming

## bycan

Hello everyone,

I have intention to start bee farming and organic honey production. This not gonna be as a hobby. I want to make business on honey production. Thats why i like to learn which official documents i need and where can i find lands for this purpose. I tried google but all i find complicated informations. Can someone please explain me with simple words about this subject.

Many Thanks.

----------


## Greengage

Buy this and read it then see, https://www.northernbeebooks.co.uk/p...steve-donohoe/

----------


## Adam

It takes a while to find suitable apiary sites and that's usually just by speaking to people locally. A local beekeeping association may be able to help as some will have people offering apiary sites.
Do you keep bees already?

----------


## Neils

I do not want to mess with your dreams but there are some very important questions to ask.

- what level of profit do you need to make to survive?
- where do you think your income arrives from?
- Have you got the sites ready to go?
- Have you got the bees/queens
- have you got the kit?

Next up is:
- have you got the space?
- have you got the equipment?

If you are starting out with the assumption "meh, how hard can it be?" then the answer is its bloody hard.  There's a reason 99% on this page do it as a hobby.

First and foremost, learn bees. Then figure out if you have the enthusiasm to try and make a living from them.

----------


## fatshark

Simple words ... very hard work.

I extracted honey a month ago. Over the weekend I shifted a ton of supers about - off the hives, into the car, into the warming room, to the extractor etc. The novelty soon wore off. The thought of having to do that to earn a living does not appeal.

In principle beekeeping is simple, in practice it's complicated - Google is probably right in this case.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Bycan, apart from what others have already said: where do you live?  Somewhere in the Scottish Highlands, far away from cultivated land?  I don't know what the rules for producing verified organic honey are, but I think it would probably include something like being in the centre of a three or four mile radius of pesticide-free land.
Kitta

----------


## typhil01

> Buy this and read it then see, https://www.northernbeebooks.co.uk/p...steve-donohoe/


Good afternoon, I am very glad to have found this topic. Thank you so much for the link to the book. It is very helpful for me as a beginner!

----------

